# Canon 1Dx vs Canon 5d mkiii



## sood1992 (Jun 24, 2012)

The revolutionary DSLR, Canon 1Dx was launched recently, which brings us  to a million dollar question, which a lot of you guys are probably  being haunted by, Whether to buy the newly launched Canon 1Dx or the  Canon 5D mkiii?

Read more about it : Canon 1Dx vs Canon 5d mkiii


----------



## Mach0 (Jun 24, 2012)

If only the 5d MK iii were that cheap.


----------



## sood1992 (Jun 24, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> If only the 5d MK iii were that cheap.


It is cheaper than the Canon 1Dx.


----------



## ScubaDude (Jun 25, 2012)

Time for all you 1D Mk IV shooters to upgrade (and flood the market with used Mk IVs so I can get one [relatively] cheap).


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 25, 2012)

sood1992 said:


> The revolutionary DSLR, Canon 1Dx was launched recently, which brings us  to a million dollar question, which a lot of you guys are probably  being haunted by, Whether to buy the newly launched Canon 1Dx or the  Canon 5D mkiii?
> 
> Read more about it : Canon 1Dx vs Canon 5d mkiii










Are you kidding me?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 25, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Are you kidding me?



No, he's not. But he is trying to draw hits to his site judging by his posting history. Which, if it weren't at least somewhat related to photography, it would be considered spam... Which is what I'm starting to think is its, because he contributes in no other way other than this.


----------



## Like_Breathing (Jun 27, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Sw1tchFX said:
> 
> 
> > Are you kidding me?
> ...



Oooh you cynic!


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 27, 2012)

screw 1dx, i want my 40 megapixel EOS 3D


----------

